# Rosie's Almost There!



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie weighed in at 15.2 pounds a couple of days ago! This is down from 28.2 pounds in February, when we got her from my MIL. I've posted a few times about her weight loss journey, and I'm so excited that she's almost met her goal (14 pounds). She actually has a waist now!

To show how dramatic the change is, here are 2 pictures: before and after. In the 'after' picture, we put her on the patio table, but she wouldn't stand - I've trained her too well to sit for a treat - , so DH was enticing her to the edge of the table with the treat to keep her standing. The picture isn't a good one, but at least you can see the difference in her body. Don't worry, we didn't let her jump off!! Also, forgive the growing out haircut. I'm working on getting it all one length again after a bad idea earlier this summer! 

Before: 28.2 pounds


After: 15.4 pounds


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that's incredible! Great job!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

well done to you and Rosie, she looks fantastic x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done, she looks lovely


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rosie looks great - you have done a really good


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well done you! Being adopted by you was the best thing to happen to Rosie, clearly!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh that is amazing, well done to you, I bet she appreciates it xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, what a transformation! Well done you and of course the lovely Rosie!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Rosie looks years younger - well done to you Georgiapeach!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Good job! Well done you and clever Rosie too. I bet she feels so much better now. She looks fantastic!

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Beth she's looking great ... hurray for green beans, she must ahev so much more energy, lucky Rosie x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Brilliant, well done you. She's looking amazing!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well done to you and Rosie! She must feel so much better now and she looks fabulous!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats unbelievable...well done you  Julia x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I was wondering how she was doing, well done you and Rosie.


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

well done. great she was adopted. 

jane an missie


----------

